# Jason Kidd seeks balance between offense, defense



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Great expectations can be a burden or a blessing.
> 
> The young Milwaukee Bucks will begin dealing with fulfilling all that promise Wednesday night as the New York Knicks visit the BMO Harris Bradley Center for the 2015-'16 season opener.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/jason-kidd-seeks-balance-between-offense-defense-b99603562z1-337784771.html


----------

